# an aspiring chef needs advice on schools in europe and new york...please advice!!



## marypoppins (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi all,
I'm new to this website. I 've just been reading through various threads but havent been really able to come to a conclusions. However the forum has helped me shortlist many things and given me a clearer picture.
I have just recently moved to India after living many years in England. I have planned on a change of career as I found my new found passion for cooking...though only cakes, chocolates, desserts, and sugar craft (modelling, etc.).I am still struggling with it though as I 've only just started by reading various recipes from around the world. 
Also am starting a home catering business with my mom for cakes and cookies in India.
But my plan is to take a proffesional training in a culinary institute and along also get a hands on expereince in a resturant or cruise ship or a bakery in europe.
As of now I was bending towards LCB, paris. But after reading about the reviews in this forum...I feel skeptical about it. Money is not an issue...
so the ones I've short listed are:
1.*France*: LCB, Lenotre, ESCF-Ferrandi school or Ecole des Arts Culinaires et de l'Hotellerie
If anyone knows anyother intensive 9months-1 year pastry and chocolate making along with sugar craft courses in france or europe, I would really appreciate it.
2.*NY*: ice and french culinary
3.*switzerland**:* DCT

Any advice would be appreciated and even though I'll have my own business...I still feel the need to do this course and a job in europe.
Thank you all for your time and replies in advance.
Look foward to hearing from you.
:chef: an aspiring chef


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

I go to The Culinary Institute of America in Hyde Park, NY right on the Hudson River.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Check out the Fachschule Richemont, or, Richemont Craft School, in Lucerne, Switzerland.


----------



## marypoppins (Sep 24, 2007)

Thank you all for your replies. Food Pump, I can't seem to find the website for this school and the courses that they offer. Do you know of the website address?
Also, is it a well known school with good reputation?
thanks
marypoppins


----------



## sugarcraftindia (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Marypoppins

Its interesting to see that you have an interest for sugarpaste modelling too. I am in India and conduct classes on sugarcraft. You can reach me out if I can help you in anyway.
I also have had students who have passed out from LCB and you can reach out to them for a firsthand feedback.

TC
Swati
SugarcraftIndia


----------



## marypoppins (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi...sonu Mami...wat a surprise!! Guess who???


----------



## sugarcraftindia (Oct 22, 2007)

Aah Sumedha.....right!!!?


----------



## marypoppins (Sep 24, 2007)

:lips: yeaa..!!!
How r u...I checked out ur website...n ur creations r truly amazing.
I might get in touch with u soon to discuss about ordering a few things from you. \
hope alls well...
take care


----------



## sugarcraftindia (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Sumedha

Thanks for visiting the website. I just came back from Delhi but could'nt meet you as was very busy with the workshop and had to leave immediately after that. I will be in Almora the whole of Oct and Nov...will be coming to Delhi now aroung the 8th of Dec.
I would be glad if I could help you in anyway...Just a call away...:roll:

Love
Swati


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

MaryPoppins:
Switzerland: *Richemont*
France[Avoid *LCB*!]:
*École Superieure de Cuisine Francaise Groupe Ferrandi(ESCF)*
*L'École des Arts Culinaires et de l'Hotellerie, de Lyon(Institut Paul Bocuse)*
*École LeNotre*
*École Gastronomique Bellouet-Conseil de Paris*

*Ecole Nationale Superieure de la Pâtisserie*

USA:
Florida: *Notter School of Pastry Arts*

Illinois: *French Pastry School*
California: *Professional Culinary Institute*

*The Art of Pastry*
Michigan: *Grand Rapids Community College*

*Schoolcraft College*


----------



## liliana (Feb 23, 2017)

_*Has anyone here been to the Institute Paul Bocuse 6 weeks course? If so, please share your experiance*_


----------



## chef brah (Oct 10, 2016)

i am considering joining International Culinary Centre..its less than half the price of CIA tuition and a faster 6 month course

very modern campus in SOHO and very good networking and internships and placements....david chang went there.

their 6 month culinary arts course is very good and i did lot of research and they have positive reviews in terms of teaching.

edit: which genius bumped up a 10 year old thread?


----------



## salminho55 (Apr 15, 2019)

Richemont Craft School, in Lucerne, Switzerland.


----------

